# A free online book



## Rose Hutch

This book by Ian Dunbar is free as a download for this month.....


http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/after-you-get-your-puppy


----------



## Qyn

Thanks for finding that - it is a very useful guide.


----------



## LisaT

cool -- thanks!


----------



## natalie559

Thanks!


----------



## semoglia

Thanks that will help a bunch with our new girl


----------

